# Very angry hedgehog!!



## sammsmalls (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I always have used this website for advice with my own hedgie but am in desperate need of help! I got my older brother his own hedgie for his birthday and we’re at a bit of a loss with her behaviour. When I got mine, she would huff and curl up but only for about a month and now she’s a social butterfly. My brothers however is being a lot more difficult and we’re not sure what else we can do to get her to warm up to us. Whenever we go near her cage or touch her, she huffs nonstop and clicks which I never experienced with my hedgehog. She doesn’t uncurl and if she pops her little nose out, she immediately curls back up at any movement. She’s still a baby and we leave her alone for the most part when she’s quilling but even when she isn’t, she doesn’t like to be touched or even run around. I gave him the tips I used with mine like leaving something that smells like me in the cage, holding her at least once everyday, and while those worked for mine, Hartt (my brothers hedgie) isn’t responding at all. We got her around the end of February and haven’t seen any real changes in her behaviour!! Is it normal for them to take a long time to warm up?? My hedgie Coconut was an easy girl so my experience ends there...not sure how long it usually takes them to get comfortable. He’s really trying to get her to be more friendly and happier cause the poor thing seems angry and terrified all the time but if anyone has any tips or ideas that’d be great. I’m at a total loss just cause mine was a lot easier and have never heard a hedgehog click and puff like this! Anyone ever had a pissed off hedgehog and know what to do?!
Thanks


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Hedgehogs aren't really social animals, some hedgehogs may take a very short time to settle and become social, while others can take a year or never be very social at all.

You could try just sitting with them in a blanket, or a room where its blocked off let them roam around, don't make sudden movements and just let her wander around talk to her softly a more hands of bonding see how she goes with that.

I've only had a very happy social girl, but know people who have more grumpy unsocial hogs ans this seems to be most successful.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

The most important thing is to not give up on your hedgehog. If you always put her back in her cage when she is angry, then she will learn that she can act like that to get what she wants. Even if she is just a ball of spiky angry-ness, keep her in your lap, get your scent on her, and just hold her. Not necessarily petting her, but just letting her know that she needs to be okay with being handled and pet. My first hedgehog was like this and it took him quite a while to get used to me. Just remember, hedgehogs are a patience pet, they take time to adjust. Good luck!


----------

